# Edge trip Mongos, Lane, AJ, Cow Dolphin



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

Went to the edge today with plans for Mongos to make some ceviche. Didn't disappoint, the bite was on fire. Mongos were running about 20", could have had a limit but only kept about 10. 1 Nice Lane. Saw a couple of nice cobia, I just wasn't ready for them so they swam off. Jigged up keeper AJ's, just turned them loose.... been eating AJ for the last two weeks since the last trip. Just didn't want anymore.

Right after lunch we were sitting on a mongo hole and the admiral yells, whats that with the yellow tail?? I turn around and it was two cow dolphin. Only thing I had ready was an AJ jig. So I tossed it at them, jigged horizontal, and 20 seconds later, cow dolphin going crazy on the deck. Didn't see the other one again. Dolphin are here!!!!

Now I have ceviche and dolphin tacos!!!!

Not a bad day at all. (for reference the mingo in the pic is about 20" TL)


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! sounds like a great day fishing!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mixed bag!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice good job


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Are Mingos what we used to call "beeliners?" if they are those are sure some nice ones.
The next time you "have enough" of something already please get in touch with me I will come take whatever you dont want.

I havent had some smoked amberjack in years.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice phin!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> Are Mingos what we used to call "beeliners?" if they are those are sure some nice ones.
> The next time you "have enough" of something already please get in touch with me I will come take whatever you dont want.
> 
> I havent had some smoked amberjack in years.


Yep, we have always called larger mingo either beeliners or footballs.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

We used to find stacks of those that were 4 inches long and would load up the bait wells with them, but we had to use a stainless needle to pop them, some didnt make it most did but if you took them thangs to the 40 break they didnt last two seconds on the bottom, something gonna hog them......


----------

